# "stress Zymme"



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Do you guys use this in your water???Is it needed,i am thinking about buying some but if it is not needed i wont get it.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Not needed. Just use prime


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

dont buy it dude.

we sell it at my work.

I dont think it'll do anything helpful.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As been said it's not a must have... i only use aquasafe (or aquaplus) on my tap water...


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> As been said it's not a must have... i only use aquasafe (or aquaplus) on my tap water...


You just add this to your water when doing water changes right??


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> As been said it's not a must have... i only use aquasafe (or aquaplus) on my tap water...


You just add this to your water when doing water changes right??
[/quote]

Yeap, while filling my tank with tap water with my Python... Never had a problem...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> As been said it's not a must have... i only use aquasafe (or aquaplus) on my tap water...


I too use Aquasafe to dechlorinate the water. Seems to work well.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

No problem!


----------

